# Does anyone fish the jetty in Wrightsville Beach?



## Surf_Maruader (Feb 26, 2018)

Believe it or not, I just saw it for the first time this morning on Google Earth. Looks like an awesome spot for Spanish and trout, hell, everything.


----------



## Elodin (Apr 2, 2018)

If they haven't been dredging, the jetty can be productive. The inlet is great for flounder. I've had good luck with sheepshead walking on the beach side until I'm in knee deep water and just casting 10-15ft out on the inlet side, you can often see them swimming around. I've caught plenty of bluefish but haven't had much luck with Spanish there. In my experience, the Spanish bite is better on the Masonboro Island side of the inlet. But I've only fished that side a few times so they could have just been better days all around. 

I've seen plenty of people spearfishing but have no experience with that.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

trout in the fall seems to be the main attraction with the jetty.....ive not heard of any spanish....they dredged this year so who knows what itll be like....like 75 yards of beach on the point is gone now


----------



## barthy (Sep 10, 2015)

Fished next to the jetty at high tide. Caught nothing. Moved just left of red buoy with 2 hook bottom rig and fish finder rig. The pics show what I caught multiple times.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

thats actually a good sign i think....usually when the water is warming up i think that snot grass comes loose and floats around


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

The cobia and big blues are probably out there now. Lots of bait filters in and out of that inlet.


----------



## Surf_Maruader (Feb 26, 2018)

i was planning on giving macon a try since there's been some albies in the area, but it looks rough on the cams. but it looks flat at least at Wrightsville and I know there was one caught at johnny mercer's this week and a chopper was caught around the area yesterday


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

i kind of assumed by your name that you meant from the sand.....by boat out on the rock part of the jetty is a whole different ball game


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Lot of Albie's and reds around there. Some big turds floating around if you know what to use. Feel free to pm me


----------

